# Hydraulic Oil For Pumps???



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

WHAT ARE ALL YOU OG LOWRIDERS AND PROFESSIONALS USING FOR YOUR HYDRAULICS? WHY DO SOME PEOPLE SAY REGULAR 10W30...SOME SAY NON DETERGENT 10W30 ....AND SOME AW-32 HYDRAULIC OIL....WHATS THE BEST AND SAFEST ON YOUR SYSTEM....


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Non detergent


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

ANY MORE OPINIONS FELLAS???


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

ANYMORE INFO OR ADVICE???


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE WEAK MAN....I WASNT BORN KNOWING


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nd30


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

WHY NON DETERGENT??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

10w30 the cheapest I can buy. Works great but I'm not hopping just up and down low voltage.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Shadow19 said:


> WHY NON DETERGENT??


People say that the non detergent won't tear up the seals in the pumps and cylinders. 

I don't know why people say that might be more of a hopper problem but myself and many of my friends have no problem with 10w30.


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

SO MOST PEOPLE YOU KNOW USE REGULAR ANY BRAND 10W30???


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

ANY MORE SUGGESTIONS BEFORE I GO PUT SOME 10W30 IN MY PUMPS???


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shadow19 said:


> ANY MORE SUGGESTIONS BEFORE I GO PUT SOME 10W30 IN MY PUMPS???


Just put some tranny fluid with a mixture of gasoline and diesel. .


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Nd 30 weight


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea 10w 30 regular motor oil is fine. You can use 20w 50 also, its just a little more thicker. Don't use the hydraulic oil cause that's made for floor jacks and will eat your seals. I use the autozone 10w 30 in my customers cars and work fine.


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

Minieme209 said:


> Just put some tranny fluid with a mixture of gasoline and diesel. .


WHICH DO I PUT IN FIRST THE TRANS FLUID , GASOLINE , OR DIESEL??


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

ALLRITE THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN....REGULAR 10W30 WINS....THANKS FOR THE ADVICE PLAYAS....


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the nd10w30 means that it doesn't foam up like regular oil would, I run nd10w30 autozone brand in my ride too works fine. And tranny fluid will just eat up your seals


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea 10w 30 regular motor oil is fine. You can use 20w 50 also, its just a little more thicker. *Don't use the hydraulic oil cause that's made for floor jacks and will eat your seals*. I use the autozone 10w 30 in my customers cars and work fine.



Wait,

Wut?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've always been told Aw-32! :twak:


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I was told motor oil is for motors. u wouldn't run hydro fluid in ur engine. that's just sumthing I was told. I use Lucas universal hydro fluid from AutoZone. comes in gallon jug for 20$. but on Lil I've seen allot using that 10w30 but just don't understand how that could work..
in winter the hydro fluid will get thick an harder to pump through. so I'll prb not b hitting switches in winter. set it ride height an hope for the best till warmer weather. my opinion if its a hydro system id use hydro fluid. but there's allot with allot more exp than me


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Aw32 seemed to respond slower in colder weather than the nd30 for me. Regular engine oil has detergents that can attack the seals, no need for detergents since there isn't the extreme heat cycles like in an engine. No seal issues or leaks in my experience with nd30.


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

ron1973kim said:


> I was told motor oil is for motors. u wouldn't run hydro fluid in ur engine. that's just sumthing I was told. I use Lucas universal hydro fluid from AutoZone. comes in gallon jug for 20$. but on Lil I've seen allot using that 10w30 but just don't understand how that could work..
> in winter the hydro fluid will get thick an harder to pump through. so I'll prb not b hitting switches in winter. set it ride height an hope for the best till warmer weather. my opinion if its a hydro system id use hydro fluid. but there's allot with allot more exp than me


THATS WHY I HAD TO ASK MY FRIEND....THERES ALOT OF OPINIONS OUT THERE....IVE BEEN USING 10W30 BUT I WASNT SURE IF THATS WHAT ALL THE OLDSCHOOLERS AND PROFESSIONALS ARE USING...BUT THEN AGAIN EVERYDAY THERES NEW SHIT BEING DISCOVERED ON BETTER WAYS TO IMPROVE YOUR RIDE...I DONT KNOW TOO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING BUT IM PRETTY SURE WHEN LOWRIDING FIRST STARTED THEY DIDNT KNOW ABOUT EXTENDING A ARMS ......


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I use ND30 in aircraft and gate setups. I've used that since I didn't my first install 18 years ago and never had a reason to change.


For those of you who say "motor oil is for motors"...first off, I think you mean "engine oil is for engines", motors are electric, just saying. 2nd off, the gear pumps used in tailgate pumps are basically the same as the Pesco pumps used in airplanes, those pumps used ENGINE OIL, not hydraulic fluid. The oil pump in your engine is the same also, and its pumps engine oil. 

I guess anything is ok, as long as its not auto trans fluid.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Store brand ND30 Always worked for me..


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

352cutty86 said:


> Store brand ND30 Always worked for me..


X2

But I would be interested to hear from people using hydraulic fluid. I think it would work better than ND30 when it's cold outside.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

87gbody said:


> X2
> 
> But I would be interested to hear from people using hydraulic fluid. I think it would work better than ND30 when it's cold outside.



Don't get too cold in Cali, 

Been using AW32 around a year now and haven't had problems. .


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

10w30 is what i have now. I asked for non detergent oil, being more that specific, but since i noticed a little generous, and BLACK colored, fluid weep on my front rams i investigated a bit and found out the oil in question is semi-synth, even thou is sold as mineral. Of course the label doesnt say shit.
Anyone familiar with semi-synthetic oil? Im ordering new seals just to keep on the safe side, but since the car doesnt drop a hair even if i leave it up a few days im wondering if its really a seal corrosion problem, and/or why theres such an unusual amout of oil on the rams?
Any ideas?

Anyways, experienced folks from the cold and damp UK suggested ISO32 as the best all year round oil.


----------

